# Can budgies get ringworm?



## TinyTheBudgie (May 20, 2018)

hi everyone,

I have a question. Sometimes I get ringworms randomly. And I think I have them right now. Can Tiny get ringworms from me? And if she has it, what are symptoms? I am treating it right now, but I discovered it today and I don't know how long I've been walking with it and I don't know for sure if it is really ringworm. As a kid, I a had so many times ringworm and I my budgie didn't get them. I don't want to make her sick. And how can I make sure that she will not get sick? and is it deadly? 

xx cassidy


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Ringworm is a fungal infection of the skin, I used to work for my cat vet years ago and we had to be careful if a cat was brought in with it because it can be passed from person to person or animal and visa versa so yes a bird could pick it up from you as well.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cody is 100% correct. Ringworm is very contagious and can easily be spread from you to your budgie.

Dermatophytosis aka RingWorm*


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Ringworm (a fungus not a worm) can be easily diagnosed by a human doctor or a veterinarian using a UV light.


----------



## TinyTheBudgie (May 20, 2018)

how do I make sure that she will not get it? And what are the symptoms? I can not find a lot of information on the internet. I'm the only one in the house who is doing things (for example training, cuddling, playing) with her. So it's hard to have no contact with her. I do wash my hands before handeling her. I don't know why, but school is not so clean.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I think the first thing you need to do is get to the Dr. yourself to find out what it is that you have and get treatment for it. If you do not have ringworm your worrying about passing it to your bird is unfounded. Don't handle your bird until you find out what your condition is and if it is ringworm don't handle your bird. Ask your doctor how long you will be contagious with ringworm once treatment has begun.


----------

